# Trojan's Journal



## TROJANNATION (Feb 14, 2008)

Here is a link to one of my other journals.  I will put in several past workouts, but obviously I can't get them all...
TROJANNATION and the NATIONAL WEIGHTS - All The Misc

This picture is about two weeks old at 5'8.5" 208 lbs.


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 14, 2008)

*January 1st*

*Tuesday, January 1st: Back & Chest*​
*PULL UPS*
Bodyweight (217)x10
Bodyweight (217)x10
Bodyweight (217)x10

*BARBELL ROW*
155x10
205x10
245x10

*CABLE CROSSOVER* Weight per side
80x10
80x10
80x10

*INCLINE FLYE* Weight per dumbell
50x15
50x15
50x15

*LOW CABLE CROSSOVER* Weight per side
50x10 (5 second reps)
50x10 (5 second reps)
50x10 (5 second reps)

*PULL UPS* Neutral grip
Bodyweight (217)x7 (hold for 5 seconds at top)

*My weight for today was up to 217 because I had on my snow boots and multiple layers.  Total workout time was about 30 minutes


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 14, 2008)

*Wednesday, January 2nd: Delts & Arms​*
*DC SHOULDER EXERCISE*
30

*BARBELL FRONT RAISE*
45x10
45x10

*DUMBELL FRONT RAISE* Weight per dumbell
30x10
30x10

*SUPERSET: SEATED LATERAL + BENT OVER LATERAL* Weight per dumbell
30x10 + 30x10
30x10 + 30x10
30x10 + 30x10

*REVERSE CABLE FLYE* Weight per side
30x10
30x10
30x10

*INCLINE ALT. DUMBELL CURL* Weight per dumbell
30x15
35x12
40x10
50x10
60x8

*CABLE PREACHER CURL*
90x10
100x10
110x10

*CABLE KICKBACK* Per arm
40x10
40x10
40x10

*OVERHEAD CABLE CURL* Weight per side
50x10
50x10
50x10
70x7->30x10


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 14, 2008)

*Thursday, January 3rd: Legs​*
*DEADLIFT*
155x8
245x5
335x5
425x5 
*495x1* *PR*

*SUPERSET: BARBELL HACK SQUAT + SMITH MACHINE SQUAT (PARALLEL)*
245x5 + 285x8
245x10 + 285x8
245x10 + 285x10

*GOOD MORNINGS*
45x15
45x15
45x15

*DONKEY CALF RAISE*
140x20
185x20
185x20

*SEATED CALF RAISE*
235x15
285x10
235x12

*I have been taking cell tech and NO2 for the last few days and it's making a big difference in my strength.  It was very noticeable on my deadlifts today; 425x5 felt pretty easy, and 495x1 was a lot easier than I expected and I'm sure I could have done more.


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 14, 2008)

*Saturday, January 5th: Chest & Back​*
*BENCH*
45x12
95x8
135x5
185x5
225x5
275x5
*315x5
335x4*

*BENCH PARTIALS*
275x5 (bottom half)
225x10 (bottom half)
225x5 (middle third)

*LOW CABLE CROSSOVER* Weight per side
50x12
60x12
70x12

*ONE ARM CABLE ROW* Weight per side
150x10
160x10
*170x10 PR*

*STRAIGHT ARM PULL DOWN*
120x10
130x10
140x10
*150x10 PR*


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 14, 2008)

*Sunday, January 6th: Ski Day​*
Today I had to patrol up at the ski hill, so I was stuck up there all day.  On days that I don't have to work I just go up in the morning and ski for a few hours.  Last night we got about a foot of fresh power, so I was skiing that for almost 7 hours straight.  It snowed throughout the day as well, so it was fucking awesome.  I was thinking about doing leg day today anyway, but my legs are done and that's a better leg workout than I could have gotten in the weight room anyway.  The only bad thing was that I was in a rush to get up there and didn't bring any food or protein powder.  I had a cheeseburger up there and ate it on the lift, but that's all I had to eat all day.  I also didn't drink any water all day because the snow was so good


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 14, 2008)

*Monday, January 7th: Legs*​
*SUPERSET: LEG EXTENSION + SQUATS (PARALLEL)*
50x12 + 135x12
75x12 + 185x12
100x10 + 225x10
125x10 + 275x10
150x10 + 295x10

*HALF SQUATS*
365x10
405x10

*LEG EXTENSION DROP SETS*
200x5->150x8->125x8->100x6->75x6->50x10
150x10->100x10->50x10

*LYING LEG CURL*
75x15 (5 second reps)
85x12 (5 second reps)
95x10 (5 second reps)
105x10 (5 second reps)
115x8 (5 second reps)
125x5 (5 second reps)

*Good workout today.  I went lighter on squats than I usually do because the supersetting with leg extensions hammered my quads.  After the drop sets my quads were so pumped that I had a hard time getting in position to do leg curls.


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 14, 2008)

*Tuesday, January 8th: Cardio​*
*TREADMILL*
3 MPH - 2 minutes
6 MPH - 1 minute
3 MPH - 1 minute
8 MPH - 1 minute
3 MPH - 1 minute
10 MPH - 1 minute
3 MPH - 1 minute
10 MPH - 1 minute
3 MPH - 1 minute
10 MPH - 1 minute
3 MPH - 1 minute
10 MPH - 1 minute
3 MPH - 1 minute
10 MPH - 1 minute
3 MPH - 1 minute
10 MPH - 1 minute
3 MPH - 1 minute
10 MPH - 1 minute
3 MPH - 1 minute
8 MPH - 1 minute
3 MPH - 1 minute
6 MPH - 2 minutes
3 MPH - 2 minute

*TOTAL TIME: 26 minutes
Estimated Calories Burned: 300
Distance: 2.3 miles*

*Cardio was done first thing in the morning after taking 40 g's of whey protein


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 14, 2008)

*Tuesday, January 8th (just barely): Delts & Arms​*
*FACE PULLS*
100x10
110x10
120x10
130x10
140x10

*UPRIGHT ROW (SMITH MACHINE)*
126x10
146x10
166x10

*SUPERSET: CGBP + BARBELL CURL*
135x10 + 115x10
135x10 + 135x10

*SUPERSET: CABLE HAMMER CURL + ROPE PRESSDOWN*
150x12 + 150x12
160x10 + 160x10

*SUPERSET: OVERHEAD CABLE CURL + SKULL CRUSHER*
130x12 + 95x10
130x12 + 95x10

*GIANT SET (each exercise done consecutively in a giant set)*
BARBELL CURL: 135x9 +
CGBP: 135x10 + 
CABLE HAMMER CURL: 150x9 +
ROPE PRESSDOWN: 150x10 +
OVERHEAD CABLE CURL: 130x8 +
SKULL CRUSHER: 95x10

*Because of dinner plans tonight I had to get a late lifting session in.


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 14, 2008)

*Wednesday, January 9th: Back & Chest​*
*PULL UPS*
Bodyweight x10
Bodyweight x10
Bodyweight x10

*SEATED CABLE ROW*
150x12
240x10
290x8

*DUMBELL PULLOVERS*
45x15
50x15
55x15

*SUPERSET: INCLINE DUMBELL PRESS + INCLINE FLYE*Weight per dumbell
55x15 + 55x10
65x15 + 65x10

*CABLE CROSSOVER* Weight per side
80x10
90x10
100x10

*Another late workout tonight... but at least I got it in


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 14, 2008)

*Thursday, January 10th: Delts & Arms​*​
*SUPERSET: STANDING LATERAL RAISE + BENT OVER LATERAL RAISE* Weight per dumbell
30x10 + 30x10
30x10 + 30x10
30x12 + 30x12

*REVERSE CABLE FLYE* Weight per side
30x10
30x10
30x12

*INCLINE ALT. DUMBELL CURL* Weight per dumbell
30x15
40x12
50x10
*On these I did not curl my wrists as I brought the weight up, and it really seemed to hammer my biceps more.  I was reading an old article about Arnold a few days ago and he often did dumbell curls this way, and it definitely works.

*PREACHER CURL*
95x10
95x10
*My elbow was bothering me, so I only did two sets

*OVERHEAD CABLE CURL* Weight per side
40x10
40x15
50x10

*CABLE KICKBACK* Weight per side
40x10
40x10

*My arms felt pretty pumped today, so I took a post-workout arm measurement and had 17 7/8" on both arms.


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 14, 2008)

*Friday, January 11th: Legs​*
*JUMP ROPE*
150 skips

*DEADLIFT*
155x8
245x8
*335x18 PR with that weight* 
335x10

*BARBELL HACK SQUAT*
245x10
245x10
245x8
*grip slipped on 8th rep of last set

*SUPERSET: LYING LEG CURL + GOOD MORNING*
85x12 + 45x10
95x12 + 45x10
105x12 + 45x10

*DONKEY CALF RAISE*
140x25
190x20
220x20
245x12

*SEATED CALF RAISE - SMITH MACHINE*
176x15 (5 second reps)
196x12 (5 second reps)
216x12 (5 second reps)


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 14, 2008)

*Monday, January 14th: Chest & Back​**BENCH*
45x12
95x8
135x5
185x3
225x1
*225x25*
135x25

*CABLE CROSSOVERS* Weight per side
80x10
90x10
100x10

*STRAIGHT ARM PULL DOWN*
140x10
150x10
160x10 *PR*

*REVERSE GRIP BENT OVER ROW*
225x10
225x10
225x10


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 14, 2008)

*Tuesday, January 15th: Legs​**JUMP ROPE*
150 skips

*SUPERSET: LEG EXTENSIONS + SQUATS (PARALLEL)*
50x10 + 135x10
75x10 + 225x10
100x10 + 225x10
125x10 + 275x10
150x10 + 315x10
175x10 + 315x10

*SUPERSET: NARROW STANCE SQUATS (PARALLEL) + STANDING CALF RAISE*
225x10 + 225x10
225x10 + 225x10
225x10 + 225x10

*STANDING LEG CURL* Weight per leg
70x12
80x12
90x12

*DONKEY CALF RAISE*
216x20
236x18
246x15
256x12
176x20

*SEATED CALF RAISE* Rest between sets was just long enough to change weight
126x15
146x15
166x15
186x15
206x12


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 14, 2008)

*Wednesday, January 16th: Delts & Arms​**SUPERSET: CABLE HAMMER CURL + ROPE PRESSDOWN*
120x12 + 120x12
130x12 + 130x12
140x12 + 140x12

*SUPERSET: OVERHEAD CABLE CURL + OVERHEAD DUMBELL EXTENSION*
100x12 + 50x12
110x12 + 55x12
120x12 + 60x12

*BARBELL CURL*
95x12
105x12
115x10

*SUPERSET: UPRIGHT ROW + REVERSE CABLE FLYE* Weight for flyes per side
135x10 + 30x10
135x10 + 30x10
135x10 + 30x10

*I had to go light and cut down the volume a little today because I am sick, and it was in the teens when I worked out


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 14, 2008)

*Thursday, January 17th: Chest, Back & Calves​**SUPERSET: PULL UPS + CABLE CROSSOVERS* Crossover weight per side
Bodyweight x10 + 80x10
Bodyweight x10 + 90x10
Bodyweight x10 + 100x10

*TRI-SET: INCLINE DUMBELL PRESS + INCLINE FLYE + SEATED CABLE ROW*
Weight for Dumbell Press & Flye per dumbell
50x12 + 50x12 + 180x15
55x15 + 55x10 + 230x15
60x15 + 60x10 + *300x15 PR*

*DUMBELL PULLOVERS*
60x12
60x12
60x12

*SEATED CALF RAISE - SMITH MACHINE*
176x15
226x15
276x15
296x12
276x12
226x15
176x20
126x46
*Each final rep per set was held at top position for as long as possible, except for the final set


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 14, 2008)

*Friday, January 18th: Delts & Arms​**SKIING*
I went up to go skiing today, and the lift was broken.  Since I had driven up there I decided to hike the hill a couple times and get a few runs in.

*TRI-SET: BENT OVER LATERAL + STANDING LATERAL + FRONT RAISE* Weights per dumbell
20x12 + 20x12 + 20x12
20x12 + 20x12 + 20x12

*FACE PULLS*
110x10
120x10

*INCLINE ALT. DUMBELL CURL* Weight per dumbell
30x12
40x10
50x10
60x7 

*CABLE PREACHER CURL*
100x10
100x10
100x10

*SUPERSET: OVERHEAD CABLE CURL + CABLE KICKBACK* Weight per side
40x10 + 30x10
40x12 + 40x10
40x12 + 40x10


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 14, 2008)

*Friday, January 18th: Calves​**SUPERSET: STANDING CALF RAISE - SMITH MACHINE + JUMP ROPE*
246x20 + 50 skips
266x20 + 50 skips
286x15 + 50 skips
286x15 + 50 skips
216x20 + 50 skips

*DONKEY CALF RAISE* <30 seconds between sets
176x30
176x25
176x20
176x18
176x15

*SUPERSET: JUMP ROPE + DONKEY CALF RAISE*
100 skips + 126x53
50 skips + 126x40


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 14, 2008)

*Sunday, January 20th: Bench & Calves​**SKIING*
Today I went skiing for about three hours.  Visibility wasn't very good, but the snow was and I hit it hard while I was there.  My lifting was done a few hours later.

*JUMP ROPE*
150 skips

*BENCH*
45x12
95x8
135x8
135x8
185x1
225x1
185x37 (couldn't quite lock out on 38th rep)
*I was doing 185 for a contest put on by Applied Nutriceuticals for most reps in a minute, and my camera didn't record 

*SEATED CALF RAISE - SMITH MACHINE*
176x20
226x18
246x18
266x20
286x20
306x20
286x20
266x24
246x20
226x20
176x20

*FACE DOWN SINGLE LEG CALF RAISE ON VERT. LEG PRESS*
Weight & Reps are per leg
95x12
95x15
115x15
125x15
125x15

*BENCH*
185x1
225x1
185x34

*I had planned on doing legs today, but at the last minute I decided to make my bench video since I went skiing.  I was all kinds of pissed off that my camera didn't record my first attempt, but since the deadline isn't until the 30th and you are allowed to make more than one entry I decided to give it another shot at the end of my calf workout.  I didn't expect to get as many as the first time, but I wanted to have something to put up for today.  At least I have an idea of where I'm at now.


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 14, 2008)

*Monday, January 21st: Light Workout​**SUPERSET: LEG EXTENSIONS + STANDING CALF RAISE*
50x12 + 135x20
75x12 + 135x20
100x12 + 225x20
125x12 + 225x20
150x12 + 225x20
175x12 + 225x20
On leg extensions I was really focusing on the teardrops.

*LEG EXTENSION DROP SET*
175x10 ->
150x8 ->
125x8 ->
100x8 ->
50x10

*SUPERSET: DONKEY CALF RAISE + JUMPING ROPE*
126x15 + 50 skips
216x15 + 50 skips
236x15 + 50 skips
246x15 + 50 skips
256x15 + 50 skips
Last rep of each set was held at top for a 30 count before slowly lowering back down

*It was 4 degrees outside when I started my workout, and 0 by the time I finished, and I am getting sick again so I decided to have a quick workout and focus on some of my lagging bodyparts.  
I also went skiing for a couple hours this morning, but I wasn't feeling well at all and it was extremely cold so I quit early.


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 14, 2008)

*Wednesday, January 23rd: Calves & Biceps*
*SEATED CALF RAISE - SMITH MACHINE*
176x20
226x20
276x15
296x16
296x15
296x15
276x15
226x20
176x20
126x20
Last rep of each set was held for a 10 count at top

*FACE DOWN SINGLE LEG CALF RAISE ON VERT. LEG PRESS
*
Weight and reps per leg
125x15
125x12
125x10
Sets were done consecutively, no rest other than while doing the opposite leg

*ALT. DUMBELL HAMMER CURL DROP SET* Weight per dumbell
50x10 ->
40x10 ->
30x10 ->
20x10

*EZ BAR CURL DROP SET*
90x10 ->
70x10 ->
50x10

*ONE ARM DUMBELL PREACHER CURL* Weight per dumbell
20x10
20x10


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 14, 2008)

*Thursday, January 24th: Chest​**JUMP ROPE*
200 skips
I was going to run on the treadmill, but is was froze up from the cold 

*BENCH*
45x10
95x10
135x10
*185x37*
185x15
185x15
185x10

*INCLINE FLYE* Weight per dumbell
30x12
30x12
30x12
I went a lot lighter than usual and really concentrated on my chest contraction at the top and brought my pinkies together.

*LOW CABLE CROSSOVER* Weight per side
40x12
40x12
40x12

*CABLE CROSSOVER* Weight per side
70x10
70x10
70x10

*Total workout time was about 35 minutes; a good part of that time was spent getting warmed up for bench.  I went really light today, but I had one of the best pumps I've ever had.  I'll hit my back workout tonight


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 14, 2008)

*Friday, January 25th: Back & Calves​**SUPERSET: WIDE GRIP PULL UPS + DONKEY CALF RAISE*
Bodyweight x10 + 126x20
Bodyweight x10 + 216x20
Bodyweight x10 + 306x15
Bodyweight x10 + 266x15
Bodyweight x9 + 266x18

*SUPERSET: SEATED CABLE ROW + STANDING CALF RAISE*
160x12 + 216x15
260x12 + 266x12
330x12 + 266x12
330x10 + 266x12

*SUPERSET: STRAIGHT ARM PULL DOWN + VERTICAL LEG PRESS CALVES*
140x12 + 315x20
140x12 + 405x15
140x12 + 405x16

Total workout time was 30 minutes


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 14, 2008)

*Saturday, January 26th: Legs*​*SKIING*
I went skiing this morning for three or four hours, and considered that my warm up for lifting.

*SUPERSET: LEG EXTENSIONS + SQUATS (PARALLEL)*
50x12 + 135x12
75x12 + 185x12
100x12 + 225x12
125x12 + 275x12
150x12 + 315x12
*175x10 + 315x15*
175x10 + 225x12 (Narrow Stance)

*SUPERSET: FRONT SQUAT (PARALLEL) + LYING LEG CURL*
135x12 + 100x10
135x12 + 100x12
135x12 + 100x10

*SUPERSET: BARBELL HACK SQUAT + LYING LEG CURL*
245x10 + 100x10
265x10 + 100x10
315x10 + 100x8 (I also did 6 partial reps after the 8 full reps)

*I was going to do soleus work today as well, but my calves are a little tender from the combination of ski boots this morning and hitting them coming down on the barbell hack squats, so I will try to get it in after dinner tonight.


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 14, 2008)

*Sunday, January 27th: Calves & Biceps​**SKIING*
I went skiing for about 3 hours this morning, and my legs were dead from yesterday.  Even though we had a few inches of fresh snow I stuck to the groomed runs all day because of my legs.

*SEATED CALF RAISE - SMITH MACHINE*
126x20
176x20
216x20
286x20
306x20
306x20
336x16
336x16
336x19
336x17
336x12+6+4 (Rest Pause set, 5 second breaks)
336x14+5+3 (Rest Pause set, 5 second breaks)
*I did a set of these between each bicep set.  The only rest in today's was to switch weights and write down each set.

*STANDING DUMBELL CURL* Weight Per Dumbell
30x12
35x12
40x12
45x12
50x10
50x10
50x10

*LYING CABLE CURL* 
100x12
110x12
120x12

*ROPE HAMMER CURL* 
130x10
130x10
130x11

*SEATED CALF RAISE DROP SET*
336x16->
286x21->
216x20->
126x21 + partials

*CONCENTRATION CURL* Weight Per Dumbell
20x10 each arm immediately followed by
20x8 each arm immediately followed by
20x6 each arm immediately followed by
20x4 each arm immediately followed by 
20x2 each arm*Concentration curls were done consecutively, left arm followed by right, and immediately followed by left again.


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 14, 2008)

*Monday, January 28th: Chest, Back, & Calves​**JUMP ROPE*
100 skips

*SUPERSET: BENCH + SEATED CABLE ROWS*
95x10 + 160x10
135x10 + 210x10
185x5 + 260x5
275x5 + 310x5
325x5 + 360x10
*375x2 + 360x10*
405x0
4 plates felt good off the rack, but I didn't have much left at that point and I wasn't even close to getting it up.

*SUPERSET: STRAIGHT ARM PULL DOWN + DUMBELL PULLOVERS*
120x10 + 70x10
120x10 + 70x10
120x10 + 70x10

*SUPERSET: CABLE CROSSOVERS + PULL UPS* Weight Per Side
80x10 + Bodyweight x8
90x10 + Bodyweight x6
90x10 + Bodyweight x8

*LOW CABLE CROSSOVERS* Weight Per Side
40x12
50x12
50x15

*STANDING CALF RAISE - SMITH MACHINE*
126x15
196x15
216x15
216x15
216x15
216x15
215x15
Calves were done between sets, starting in the second set of straight arm pull downs/dumbell pullovers


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 14, 2008)

*Tuesday, January 29th: Delts & Calves​**JUMP ROPE*
200 skips

*ONE ARM CABLE CROSS LATERALS* Weight per arm
30x10
30x10
30x10

*ONE ARM CABLE SIDE LATERALS* Weight per arm
30x10
30x10
30x10

*UPRIGHT ROW*
155x10
155x10

*SEATED CALF RAISE - SMITH MACHINE*
126x20
216x20
306x18
356x12
356x12
356x14
356x15
306x20
306x21 -> 216x32 -> 126x36
Calves were done between sets of delt workout.


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 14, 2008)

*Thursday, January 31st: Legs*​*JUMP ROPE*
100 skips

*TRI-SET: LEG EXTENSIONS + SQUATS (PARALLEL) + BARBELL CALF RAISE*
50x15 + 135x10 + 135x20
75x15 + 185x10 + 185x15
100x12 + 225x10 + 225x12

*SUPERSET: LEG EXTENSIONS + SQUATS (PARALLEL)*
*125x10 + 315x15*
*150x10 + 315x12*
175x10 + 275x10
175x10 + 225x15 (Narrow Stance)

*SUPERSET: LEG CURL + STANDING CALF RAISE (SMITH MACHINE)*
100x10 + 216x12
100x10 + 216x12
100x12 + 216x16

*Total workout time: 35 minutes


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 14, 2008)

*Friday, February 1st: Arms & Calves​**SUPERSET: BARBELL CURL + REVERSE BRIP PRESSDOWN*
45x15 + 50x15
65x12 + 70x12
85x10 + 90x10
105x8 + 110x10
125x6 + 140x9

*BARBELL CURL DROP SET*
125x8 ->
105x7 ->
85x8 ->
65x8 ->
45x10

*REVERSE GRIP PRESSDOWN DROP SET*
140x8 ->
100x10 ->
70x12 ->
40x12

*ALT. HAMMER CURL* Weight Per Dumbell
50x10
50x10
50x10
50x10

*OVERHEAD CABLE CURL* Weight Per Side
30x12
35x12
40x12
45x10

*SEATED CALF RAISE - SMITH MACHINE*
126x20
216x20
286x20
286x20
286x20
Calves were done between sets of curls

**Total workout time: 30 minutes*


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 14, 2008)

*Saturday, February 2nd: Chest, Back, & Calves​**My neighbor got his truck stuck in a snow bank in front of my house right before I headed out to lift, and I helped him dig and push to get un-stuck; I considered that my warmup for today.

*SUPERSET: BENCH + PENDLAY ROW*
95x12 + 155x10
135x10 + 155x10
185x10 + 155x10
225x10 + 155x10
275x10 + 155x10
*My goal was to get 12 reps on the final set of bench, but the Pendlay's killed me.

*TRI-SET: INCLINE FLYE + INCLINE PRESS + PULL UPS* Weight Per Dumbell
50x10 + 50x10 + Bodyweight x10
50x10 + 50x10 + Bodyweight x10
50x10 + 50x10 + Bodyweight x8

*SUPERSET: STRAIGHT ARM PULL DOWN + CABLE PULLOVERS*
120x10 + 70x10
120x10 + 100x10
*I decided to give cable pullovers a try, but I definitely like dumbell pullovers better

*LOW CABLE CROSSOVERS* Weight Per Side
50x10
50x10
50x12

*CABLE CROSSOVERS* Weight Per Side
80x10
80x10
80x10

*STANDING CALF RAISE - SMITH MACHINE*
126x20
126x20
176x20
176x20
176x20
226x20
226x16
246x16
246x15
266x12
176x20
126x20
*Calves were done during rest periods throughout the workout, starting after Bench/Pendlay Rows

*Total workout time: 44 minutes*


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 14, 2008)

*Tuesday, February 5th: Legs*​*JUMP ROPE*
100 skips

*SUPERSET: LEG EXTENSIONS + SQUATS (PARALLEL)*
50x15 + 135x12
75x12 + 185x12
100x12 + 225x10
*125x10 + 315x18*
150x10 + 225x15 (Narrow Stance)
150x10 + 225x10 (Narrow Stance)

*SUPERSET: FRONT SQUAT (PARALLEL) + LYING LEG CURL*
135x12 + 100x10
155x12 + 100x10
175x12 + 100x10
195x10 + 100x10

*SUPERSET: LEG CURL 21's + SLDL*
80x21's + 155x10
80x21's + 155x10

*Total Workout Time: 35 minutes*


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 14, 2008)

*Wednesday, February 6th: Delts, Biceps, Calves​**ONE ARM CABLE CROSS LATERAL* Weight Done With Each Arm
20x15
25x12
30x10

*ONE ARM CABLE SIDE LATERAL* Weight Done With Each Arm
30x10
30x10
30x10

*STANDING ALT. DUMBELL CURL* Weight Per Dumbell
35x15
35x15
50x10
50x10 -> 25x10

*SUPERSET: PREACHER CURL + CONCENTRATION CURL*
65x12 + 25x8 (left arm)
65x12 + 25x8 (right arm)
Sets were done consecutively without resting

*SEATED CALF RAISE - SMITH MACHINE*
126x20
196x20
246x20
266x20
286x20
306x20
396x15
396x15
446x10
446x10
Calves were done between sets of delts & biceps

*Workout Time: 30 minutes*


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 14, 2008)

*Thursday, February 7th: Chest & Calves (50's day)​**BENCH*
95x12
135x10
185x5
225x3
*265x15
265x12
265x8
265x8
265x7*
I was going until I hit 50 total reps with 265

*CABLE CROSSOVER* Weight Per Side
80x14
80x15
80x11
80x10
Same as bench, going until I hit 50 reps

*DUMBELL PULLOVERS*
50x13
50x24
50x13
Going until 50 reps was reached

*DONKEY CALF RAISE - SMITH MACHINE*
126x20
196x20
246x20
246x20
246x20
266x20
266x18
266x19
266x19

*STANDING CALF RAISE - SMITH MACHINE*
196x20
196x17
196x17
196x20
196x18
196x20
196x20
*All calf exercises were done during rest periods for chest exercises

*Workout Time: 36 minutes*


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 14, 2008)

*Friday, February 8th: Back & Calves (50's)​**SEATED CABLE ROWS*
160x10
260x10
*360x14
360x12
360x11
360x10
360x3*
50 total reps in working sets with 360

*PULL UPS*
BW x18
BW x13
BW x10
BW x9

*STRAIGHT ARM PULL DOWNS*
120x17
120x15
120x16 + 2 (Rest Pause Set)

*SEATED CALF RAISE - SMITH MACHINE*
126x20
216x20
286x20
336x15
336x15
336x15
336x15
336x15
336x15
336x16

*LYING SINGLE LEG CALF RAISE - VERTICAL LEG PRESS*
135x15 Left, 135x15 Right
135x18 Left, 135x20 Right
135x20 Left, 135x18 Right

*All Calf work was done between sets of back exercises


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 14, 2008)

*Monday, February 11th: Biceps & Calves(50's)​**HIGH CABLE CURL* EMPHASIS ON OUTER BICEPS
100x18
100x14
100x14
100x12
Each contraction was held for a 5 count before lowering the weight.  58 total reps

*ROPE HAMMER CURL*
120x12
120x12
120x11
120x10
120x10
Each contraction was held for a 5 count before lowering the weight.  55 total reps

*PREACHER CURL*
55x16
55x13
55x13
55x12
Each contraction was held for a 5 count before lowering the weight.  54 total reps

*DUMBELL CURL - RUN THE RACK* WEIGHT PER DUMBELL
30x15 ->
25x12 ->
20x11 ->
15x10 ->
10x12
Each contraction was held for a 3 count before lowering the weight.

*DONKEY CALF RAISE - SMITH MACHINE*
126x20
216x15
306x10
306x10
306x10
216x18
126x20

*STANDING CALF RAISE - SMITH MACHINE*
216x18
216x17
216x18
216x18
216x18
216x18

*Great workout today.  I went lighter than usual and really focused on squeezing the contraction on each rep and targeting the outer biceps.  Post workout arm measurements were 18.125" on both arms.

*Workout Time: 39 minutes*


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 14, 2008)

*Tuesday, February 12th: Chest & Calves​*
*BENCH*
95x12
135x10
185x10
235x10

*BARBELL INCLINE*
135x10 at 15 degree incline ->
135x10 at 30 degree incline ->
135x10 at 45 degree incline ->
135x10 at 30 degree incline
This was done as a giant set, just resting long enough to change the degree of incline

*SUPERSET: INCLINE FLYE + DUMBELL INCLINE PRESS* WEIGHT PER DUMBELL
45x10 + 45x12
45x10 + 45x12
45x10 + 45x12

*LOW CABLE CROSSOVER* WEIGHT PER SIDE
50x15
60x15
70x15

*CABLE CROSSOVER* WEIGHT PER SIDE
80x12
80x12
80x12

*SEATED CALF RAISE - SMITH MACHINE*
126x20
176x20
246x20
246x20
246x20
246x20
246x20
176x20
126x46

*My right shoulder was killing me today, so I cut my presses short and stayed pretty light.

*Workout Time: 44 minutes*


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 14, 2008)

*Wednesday, February 13th: Delts & Calves​**ONE ARM CROSS CABLE LATERAL* WEIGHT & REPS PER ARM
20x15
22.5x15
25x15

*ONE ARM SIDE CABLE LATERAL* WEIGHT & REPS PER ARM
20x15 (left), 20x12 (right)
20x15
20x15

*VERTICAL LEG PRESS CALVES*
225x20
315x20
405x20
475x20
545x14
605x7 -> 545x10 -> 475x18
405x20 -> 315x20 -> 225x20 -> 135x20

*JUMP ROPE*
150 skips
100 skips

*Both shoulders were pretty sore today, so I decided to stay very light and do minimal work for them.  I had planned on hitting legs today, but my knee is still pretty swolen from skiing over the weekend


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello Trojan! 

I thought i recognised your name on the journal list from EB. Good to see you mate


----------



## the other half (Feb 15, 2008)

can i hire you to put in my workouts. 
yours are much nicer looking than mine.

great number and volume. 

welcome to the journals.


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 15, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Hello Trojan!
> 
> I thought i recognised your name on the journal list from EB. Good to see you mate


Thanks Sam!


the other half said:


> can i hire you to put in my workouts.
> yours are much nicer looking than mine.
> 
> great number and volume.
> ...



Thanks


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 15, 2008)

*Friday, February 15th: Calves, Back, and Arms*​*SUPERSET: JUMP ROPE + PULL UPS*
100 skips + BWx10
100 skips + BWx10

*SEATED CALF RAISE - SMITH MACHINE*
126x12
216x12
306x12
306x12
306x12

*SEATED CABLE ROW*
160x10
260x10
360x10
360x10
360x10

*PENDLAY ROWS*
225x5
225x5
225x5
225x7

*WIDE GRIP PULL DOWNS*
250x8
250x8
250x8

*STRAIGHT ARM PULL DOWNS*
100x15
130x15
150x12+5 (Rest Pause Set)

*ONE ARM CABLE ROWS* WEIGHT & REPS PER ARM
160x10
160x10
160x10

*SUPERSET: CLOSE GRIP BB CURL + SKULL CRUSHERS*
75x12 + 75x12
75x12 + 75x12

*SUPERSET: CABLE KICKBACK + HIGH CABLE CURL* KICKBACK WEIGHT & REPS PER ARM
40x10 + 120x10
40x10 + 120x10

*I had a hard time getting into a rhythm today, but once I got going it was a good workout

*Workout Time: 53 minutes*


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 16, 2008)

You're moving some serious weights there, but what is really impressive is the workouts that you do AFTER skiing.


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 16, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> You're moving some serious weights there, but what is really impressive is the workouts that you do AFTER skiing.



Thanks


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 16, 2008)

*Saturday, February 16th: Legs*​*SUPERSET: LEG EXTENSION + FRONT SQUAT (PARALLEL)*
50x15 + 135x10
75x12 + 135x10
100x12 + 135x10
125x10 + 135x10
150x10 + 135x10

*NARROW STANCE SQUAT (PARALLEL)*
225x10
225x10
225x10
225x10
225x12
225x10

*SUPERSET: LYING LEG CURL + SLDL*
100x10 + 155x10
100x10 + 155x10
100x10 + 155x10
100x10 + 155x10

*My right knee is still swolen and has been bothering me all week, so I went very light today.

*Workout Time: 30 minutes*


----------



## the other half (Feb 16, 2008)

so is the leg sore from skiing? still its kinda nice to go light, the joints love ya for it.


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 16, 2008)

the other half said:


> so is the leg sore from skiing? still its kinda nice to go light, the joints love ya for it.



It was pretty icy last weekend, and my knees took a beating.  I have bad knees anyway, so I don't usually go over 315 on squats and just do high rep sets.


----------



## the other half (Feb 16, 2008)

where do you ski at in oregon?


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 16, 2008)

the other half said:


> where do you ski at in oregon?



Warner Canyon


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 17, 2008)

*Sunday, February 17th: Chest & Calves​**SKIING*
This morning I went skiing for about three hours.  I didn't do anything crazy and basically just did groomed runs at about 70 mph because there wasn't anyone up there really.

*INCLINE BENCH*
45x12
95x10
135x10
185x10
225x10
*275x6 PR*

*SUPERSET: DUMBELL PRESS + FLYE* WEIGHT PER DUMBELL
75x15 + 45x10
75x15 + 45x10
75x15 + 45x10 

*LOW CABLE CROSSOVER* WEIGHT PER SIDE
50x15
70x12
80x10

*CABLE CROSSOVER* WEIGHT PER SIDE
80x12
90x10
100x10

*DUMBELL PULLOVER*
55x15
65x12
75x10

*DONKEY CALF RAISE - SMITH MACHINE*(Barefoot)
136x15
226x15
296x15
346x15
346x14
346x15

*STANDING CALF RAISE - SMITH MACHINE* (Barefoot)
216x15
216x15
216x15

*Today it warmed up to 40 degrees, and I ended up lifting in just a pair of shorts with no shirt on.

*Workout Time: 41 minutes*


----------



## the other half (Feb 17, 2008)

thats some great numbers on the calf portion of your workout.

do you get foot cramps when you do them barefooted?

we go boarding up on silver  mountian here in idaho.
im just starting, so i dont go very fast. something about being allergic to 
severe pain, and plaster.


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 17, 2008)

the other half said:


> thats some great numbers on the calf portion of your workout.
> 
> do you get foot cramps when you do them barefooted?
> 
> ...



Some days I just feel like doing calves barefooted and they feel great, but other days it hurts just thinking about taking my shoes off to do them...

I've been skiing since I was 3, so the thought of crashing and getting hurt never really crosses my mind.  I definitely think it's easier to learn while you're young, because it becomes just like walking or running.  Once you get used to it though going fast is fun.  I always had a hard time getting used to using the front edge while boarding, but once you get comfortable with that you'll be good to go.


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, February 19th: Delts, Arms, and Calves​**JUMP ROPE*
100 skips

*SEATED CALF RAISE - SMITH MACHINE*
126x30
126x30
216x20
216x20
306x20
306x20
376x15
376x15
426x15
426x15

*ONE ARM CABLE CROSS LATERAL* WEIGHT/REPS PER ARM
20x10
20x10
20x10

*ONE ARM CABLE SIDE LATERAL* WEIGHT/REPS PER ARM
20x10
20x10
20x10

*REVERSE CABLE FLYE* WEIGHT PER ARM
20x10
20x10
20x10

*SUPERSET: HIGH CABLE CURL + CABLE KICKBACK *(WEIGHT/REPS PER ARM)
100x15 + 30x10
100x15 + 35x10
100x15 + 40x10

*SUPERSET: PRONE INCLINE DUMBELL CURL WEIGHT PER DUMBELL) + REVERSE GRIP PRESSDOWN (WEIGHT/REPS PER ARM)*
45x10 + 50x10
45x10 + 50x10
45x10 + 50x10
45x10 + 50x10

*SUPERSET: CABLE PREACHER CURL + DUMBELL HAMMER CURL *_(WEIGHT PER DUMBELL)_
60x10 + 55x10
70x10 + 50x9
75x 8+2 (Rest Pause) + 45x 7+4 (Rest Pause)

*Workout Time: 48 minutes*


----------



## Rubes (Feb 19, 2008)

damn man your movin some weight around, if im half as strong as you when i get back in the weight room ill be happy


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 21, 2008)

*Thursday, February 21st: Legs*​*SUPERSET: LEG EXTENSION + FRONT SQUAT (PARALLEL)*
50x15 + 135x10
50x15 + 135x10
75x12 + 155x10
100x10 + 155x10
125x10 + 175x10
150x10 + 175x10

*BARBELL HACK SQUAT*
225x10
295x10
*345x10
345x10
345x8*

*LYING LEG CURL*
100x12
100x12
100x12
100x10
100x8

*STANDING CALF RAISE - SMITH MACHINE*
216x15
216x15
216x15
216x15
216x15
Calves were done between sets of leg curls instead of resting

*Workout Time: 36 minutes*


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 22, 2008)

Updated arm pic


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 23, 2008)

*Saturday, February 23rd: Chest, Back, and Calves​**SKIING*
Today is snowfest up at the hill, so I went up first thing this morning for about two hours.  It was crazy crowded, so I decided to leave early but I'll go back up this afternoon.

*STANDING CALF RAISE - SMITH MACHINE*
216x15
216x15
216x15
286x12
286x12
336x12
336x10
216x12
216x17
216x23 

*SUPERSET: BENCH + STRAIGHT ARM PULL DOWNS*
45x12 (Bench Warmup)
95x10 (Bench Warmup)
135x10 + 100x10
185x10 + 100x10
235x10 + 100x10
185x10 + 100x10
185x10 + 100x10
185x10 + 100x10
My right shoulder is killing me again, so I dropped the weight down on bench and just did very slow reps, concentrating on sqeezing my chest as hard as possible on each rep.

*SUPERSET: INCLINE FLYE *(Weight Per Dumbell)*+ ONE ARM CABLE ROW* (Weight/Reps Per Arm
45x10 + 120x10
45x10 + 120x10
45x10 + 120x10
I just wasn't feeling it today, and had to go light on these supersets as well.

*SUPERSET: T BAR ROW* Weight not including bar*+ LOW CABLE CROSSOVER* (Weight Per Side)
100x10 + 50x10
150x10 + 60x10
185x10 + 70x10
I used 25's for T Bar Rows so that I had greater range of motion at the top end.  The last set I had to use a 35 because I only have six 25's

*Overall this was one of my worst workouts in a long time.  I had very little strength and my shoulder was killing me.  My lats felt pretty good at the end of the workout, but I don't feel like my chest got anything out of it.

*Workout Time: 41 minutes*


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 25, 2008)

*Monday, February 25th: Biceps*​*HIGH CABLE CURL*
80x12
90x12
100x10
110x10
120x10
130x10
140x10
150x8
160x8

*PRONE INCLINE DUMBELL CURL* Weight Per Dumbell
35x10
35x10
35x10
35x10
35x10

*ROPE HAMMER CURL*
100x10
110x10
120x10
130x10
100x15 -> 50x10

*Nothing special today, just a quick bicep workout.  My leg press/hack squat machine showed up today, so I was getting the parts lined up for assembly between sets.


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 26, 2008)

Here are a couple pics of my home gym...


----------



## the other half (Feb 26, 2008)

great workouts still. even the bad day.

so are going to open your own gym someday with all that equipment? or did you just belong to a 24 hour gym and you stole it all? lol

actually those pics answers  a question of mine. and that was how you got all those sets done in such a short time. i thought maybe you went to the gym late when no one was there.

anyways, pretty impressive set up. 
do you plan on competing some day?

also, nice new pic.


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 26, 2008)

the other half said:


> great workouts still. even the bad day.
> 
> so are going to open your own gym someday with all that equipment? or did you just belong to a 24 hour gym and you stole it all? lol
> 
> ...


I live in a small town and the closest commercial gym is about 100 miles away.  My dad had a weightroom in his garage as well, so that was one of my top priorities when I bought my house.  
I don't think I'll ever compete... I just enjoy working out and doing it for myself.  It also helps me stay in shape for work (I'm a firefighter)


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 26, 2008)

*Tuesday, February 26th: Legs*​*SUPERSET: LEG EXTENSION + FRONT SQUAT* PARALLEL
50x12 + 135x10
75x12 + 135x10
100x10 + 135x10
125x10 + 135x10
150x10 + 155x10
175x10 + 175x10

*HACK SQUAT* BELOW PARALLEL
180x10
270x10
360x10
410x10
410x10 Barely got the last rep
360x10
These felt really good today, my lower quads felt like they were going to rip through my skin.

*LEG PRESS* BELOW PARALLEL
360x10
450x10
540x10
610x10
680x14 + 6 partial reps
540x12->360x16 (all reps in drop set were as to as low as the machine would allow)

*TRI-SET: LYING LEG CURL + LEG PRESS CALVES + STANDING CALVES*
100x10 + 360x20 + 216x15
100x10 + 360x20 + 216x15
100x10 + 430x20 + 216x20
100x10 + 500x20 + 216x10
100x10 + 500x17 + 216x16
100x10 + 360x30 + 216x18
My quads were so pumped that it was hard to get in position on the leg curl machine.

*Great workout today, and I didn't want to leave.  I didn't do a lot of work for my hams in relation to quads because my lower quads are one of my top priorities right now... If anything my hamstrings are almost too big in relation to everything else right now.






*Workout Time: 59 minutes*


----------



## 1quick1 (Feb 26, 2008)

Sup Trojan.  Didn't know you were here.


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 27, 2008)

1quick1 said:


> Sup Trojan.  Didn't know you were here.



Hey bro!  I just came across this site a couple weeks ago and decided to start a journal here as well.


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 27, 2008)

I just realized you can post videos here, so here are a few I've made in the last couple months for contests on other sites...

*Deadlift: 315x20*





YouTube Video











*Bench: 225x24*





YouTube Video











*Bench: 185x37*





YouTube Video


----------



## the other half (Feb 27, 2008)

very impressive. just a couple of good things about having your own gym, kickass music all the time, no waiting for some dumbass to finish using the squat rack for his stretching, and when you burn out and cant do anymore, no one see you slide out from under the weight.lol.

a couple of weeks ago i dropped 185 pounds out of my hands while doing incline press. pretty embarassing.  and another time katt and i where doing front squats and i stalled and she thought she was helping me but actually pulled me back on top of her. both of us laying there with the weights laying across us. pretty comical site.


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Feb 27, 2008)

Pretty impressive numbers


----------



## Rubes (Feb 27, 2008)

very nice job with the lifts.. and nice boots


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 27, 2008)

nice job, those videos are really impressive.


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 28, 2008)

the other half said:


> very impressive. just a couple of good things about having your own gym, kickass music all the time, no waiting for some dumbass to finish using the squat rack for his stretching, and when you burn out and cant do anymore, no one see you slide out from under the weight.lol.
> 
> a couple of weeks ago i dropped 185 pounds out of my hands while doing incline press. pretty embarassing.  and another time katt and i where doing front squats and i stalled and she thought she was helping me but actually pulled me back on top of her. both of us laying there with the weights laying across us. pretty comical site.


LOL that's why I do most of my lifting inside the rack


PeteTheGreek said:


> Pretty impressive numbers


Thanks bro, looks like I have a long way to go to get anywhere near you though


Rubes said:


> very nice job with the lifts.. and nice boots


There was about 4 feet of snow outside at the time, and it was well below freezing when I made that one lol


JailHouse said:


> nice job, those videos are really impressive.


Thanks


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 28, 2008)

*Thursday, February 28th: Calves, Delts, and Chest*​*JUMP ROPE*
100 skips

*SEATED CALF RAISE - SMITH*
126x16
216x16
306x15
356x15
406x15
456x10
456x10
456x10
476x10
476x10
*526x8 PR
526x7*
356x15
356x16
356x15
356x15
356x15
356x21

*ONE ARM CABLE CROSS LATERALS* WEIGHT/REPS PER ARM
20x10
20x10
20x10

*ONE ARM CABLE SIDE LATERALS* WEIGHT/REPS PER ARM
20x10
20x10
20x10

*CABLE CROSSOVERS* WEIGHT PER SIDE
50x10
50x10
50x10
60x10
70x10
80x10

*LOW CABLE CROSSOVERS* WEIGHT PER SIDE
50x10
60x10
70x10
80x10
70x10

*BENCH* SLOW NEGATIVE, EXPLOSIVE POSITIVE
135x10
225x10
135x10
135x10
135x10
135x10
135x10
135x10

*My shoulders are still jacked up, so I decided to pre-exhaust my chest before I did any pressing.  I had to go pretty light on the crossovers and laterals as well, but I got everything I could out of the workout by using peak contraction on every rep.

*Workout Time: 49 minutes*


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 28, 2008)

Here are a few pics of my worst bodypart that I took yesterday...


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 28, 2008)

thats a lot of calf work.  Do you have a smith machine at your home gym?


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 29, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> thats a lot of calf work.  Do you have a smith machine at your home gym?



got that right!  that's a ton of calf work!  are you able to walk?  lol


----------



## TROJANNATION (Mar 1, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> thats a lot of calf work.  Do you have a smith machine at your home gym?


Yeah, I use it to do most of my calf work.  One of these days I need to get a seated calf machine though, because 526 lbs across the thighs isn't exactly comfortable.


nadirmg said:


> got that right!  that's a ton of calf work!  are you able to walk?  lol



My calves are pretty resilient to whatever I throw at them, which is why I have to hit them so often.


----------



## TROJANNATION (Mar 1, 2008)

*Saturday, March 1st*​*JUMP ROPE*
150 skips

*LEG EXTENSIONS*
50x20
75x20
100x15
125x15

*HACK SQUAT* FULL ROM
180x20
230x20
230x20
Legs were still tired from last session and this morning's skiing.

*SUPERSET: SLDL + STANDING CALF RAISE*
155x10 + 216x20
155x10 + 266x15
155x10 + 286x15
I love hitting the gastrocs right after hamstrings

*T-BAR ROW *NOT INCLUDING BAR WEIGHT
100x15
125x15
150x15
Using 25's for greater ROM

*PULL UPS*
Bodyweight x10
Bodyweight x10
Bodyweight x10
My shoulders were bothering me on pull ups, so I only did sets of 10

*HIGH CABLE CURL*
100x12
110x12
120x12
110x15
100x18
Good pump in the bi's today

*PRONE INCLINE DUMBELL CURL* WEIGHT PER DUMBELL
35x12
35x12
35x15

*LEG PRESS CALVES*
180x50
180x50
180x50

*JUMP ROPE*
100 skips

*Nothing special about today's workout.  Usually leg days are my favorite, but my quads are still feeling the last workout so I took it really easy.  I also went skiing for awhile this morning prior to working out, and the snow conditions were tough on the legs.  My motivation wasn't really there and my body is starting to get tired; I might take a day or two off.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 2, 2008)

It sounds like you have a nice home gym.  Got any pics?


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 2, 2008)

TROJANNATION said:


> Here are a couple pics of my home gym...



holy crudnuts, dude.  you buy all that?!?!  must'a cost a buttload of cash.  i so wish i had a home gym... although the whole 'gym atmosphere' is part of the deal for me.  do you workout by yourself or with buddies?

NICE set up!


----------



## TROJANNATION (Mar 2, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> It sounds like you have a nice home gym.  Got any pics?


Thanks, it's getting there


nadirmg said:


> holy crudnuts, dude.  you buy all that?!?!  must'a cost a buttload of cash.  i so wish i had a home gym... although the whole 'gym atmosphere' is part of the deal for me.  do you workout by yourself or with buddies?
> 
> NICE set up!


I've been working on it for awhile...  Having a home gym is really the only option where I live.  I work out by myself 99% of the time.


----------



## TROJANNATION (Mar 2, 2008)

*Sunday, March 2nd: Calves & Abs*​*SEATED CALF RAISE*
126x15
216x15
306x15
356x15
406x15
406x15
406x15
456x12
456x12
456x12
456x12
306x33->216x25->126x31 This set hurt

*HIP THRUST*
3 sets of 15

*HANGING LEG RAISE*
3 sets of 15

*CABLE CRUNCH*
100x15
120x15
140x15

*DUMBELL SIDE BEND* WEIGHT/REPS PER SIDE
50x15
50x15
50x15


----------



## the other half (Mar 3, 2008)

tough workout as always.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 4, 2008)

LOL @ 'this set hurt' 

and the 50 sets before that didn't hurt?? 

BTW - what is a hip thrust? Sounds rude . . . . .


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 4, 2008)

That's got to be the best equipped and nicest home gym that I've ever seen.


----------



## TROJANNATION (Mar 4, 2008)

the other half said:


> tough workout as always.


Thanks


SamEaston said:


> LOL @ 'this set hurt'
> 
> and the 50 sets before that didn't hurt??
> 
> BTW - what is a hip thrust? Sounds rude . . . . .


I'll try to find an example of hip thrusts for you


Triple Threat said:


> That's got to be the best equipped and nicest home gym that I've ever seen.


Thanks, it will be a lot better when I get it insulated though.  It gets to be well below freezing out there in the winter and over 100 in the summer...


----------



## TROJANNATION (Mar 4, 2008)

*Tuesday, March 4th: Delts, Back, and Biceps​**SUPERSET: ONE ARM CABLE CROSS LATERAL + ONE ARM CABLE SIDE LATERAL* WEIGHT/REPS PER ARM
20x10 + 20x10
20x10 + 20x10
20x10 + 20x10

*ONE ARM DUMBELL ROW* WEIGHT/REPS PER ARM
75x10
125x10
145x10
145x12 145 is the biggest dumbell I can make without using 50's

*T-BAR ROW*WEIGHT NOT INCLUDING BAR
135x10
180x10
225x10
270x10

*STRAIGHT ARM PULL DOWN*
120x10
130x10
140x10
150x10
160x10

*OVERHEAD CABLE CURL*
100x10
110x10
120x10
130x10
140x10

*BARBELL CURL* WORKING ON BOTTOM HALF
45x10
95x10
135x10

*ONE ARM CABLE CURL* WEIGHT/REPS PER ARM
60x8
50x8
40x10

*Workout Time: 41 minutes*

*I'm going to get some calf work in later this afternoon, but I haven't eaten for about 5 hours so I'll go back after I get some lunch


----------



## the other half (Mar 5, 2008)

one day you are going to wake up and your calves are going to be like two butterball turkeys connected to you legs.

if you feel they are your weak point, at least you are doing something about them, i really should push mine harder.


----------



## TROJANNATION (Mar 5, 2008)

the other half said:


> one day you are going to wake up and your calves are going to be like two butterball turkeys connected to you legs.
> 
> if you feel they are your weak point, at least you are doing something about them, i really should push mine harder.



I hope so... they look so small compaired to my quads and hams.

I've been hitting calves and biceps hard to try and bring them up.  Everything else grows easily, but I've always had problems with my calves and bi's.


----------



## TROJANNATION (Mar 5, 2008)

*Wednesday, March 5th: LEGS​**SUPERSET: JUMP ROPE + LEG EXTENSIONS*
50 skips + 50x10
50 skips + 75x10
50 skips + 100x10
50 skips + 125x10
50 skips + 150x10

*HACK SQUATS* BELOW PARALLEL
180x10
270x10
360x12
360x12
380x12
400x10
420x10
440x9
400x10
360x10->275x15->180x14

*SUPERSET: LYING LEG CURL + STANDING CALF RAISE*
100x10 + 216x20
100x10 + 266x18
100x10 + 266x15
100x12 + 266x15
100x12 + 266x18

*LEG PRESS* ALL THE WAY DOWN
360x10
360x10
360x10
360x10
360x10

*LYING LEG CURL 21's*
3 sets of 75

*STANDING CALF RAISE*
216x20
216x20
216x20
216x19
216x15
216x19
216x20
216x15
216x20
216x18

*Another great leg workout today.  Quads were so pumped that I had a hard time getting in the leg curl machine again today.

*Workout Time: 67 minutes*


----------



## TROJANNATION (Mar 6, 2008)

*Thursday, March 6th: Chest & Calves​**CABLE CROSSOVER* WEIGHT PER SIDE
30x20
40x20
50x15
60x15
70x12
80x12
90x10
50x20

*SUPERSET: BENCH + LOW CABLE CROSSOVER* WEIGHT PER SIDE
135x25 + 40x10
135x25 + 40x10
135x20 + 40x20

*SUPERSET: SEATED CALF RAISE + LEG PRESS CALVES*
126x20 + 180x20
216x20 + 270x20
216x20 + 270x20
216x20 + 270x20
216x20 + 270x27
216x30 + 270x25
216x20 + 270x30

Good pump workout today.  My shoulders are still really bothering me so I didn't even try going heavier than 135 on bench.  I didn't really take any rest breaks this workout, and just took enough time to switch weights or machines when needed.

*Workout Time: 25 minutes*


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 7, 2008)

Whenever I need a good dose of humiliation, I just read this journal.    Seriously, the consistency is amazing.


----------



## the other half (Mar 7, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Whenever I need a good dose of humiliation, I just read this journal.    Seriously, the consistency is amazing.



at least your honest.

i would just be happy with a garage i could walk through.

we should make a sign for him to put out front  of his garage.

*TROJYMS-max capacity 2*


----------



## the other half (Mar 7, 2008)

dude, killer workouts.

so what is your work schedule. and do you eat at the station or cook your own meals.


----------



## TROJANNATION (Mar 7, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Whenever I need a good dose of humiliation, I just read this journal.    Seriously, the consistency is amazing.


Thanks, I've got a break from work for awhile right now so I try to get as many quality workouts in as possible while I have the time.


the other half said:


> dude, killer workouts.
> 
> so what is your work schedule. and do you eat at the station or cook your own meals.



Right now I've got some time off, but my work schedule varies over the course of the year.  Usually I try to bring my own meals and take a lot of protein shakes.


----------



## TROJANNATION (Mar 7, 2008)

*Friday, March 7th: Biceps​**HIGH CABLE CURL*
80x12
90x10
100x10
110x10
120x10

*ONE ARM DUMBELL CURL*
ALL 10 SETS WERE DONE CONSECUTIVELY FOR EACH ARM
LEFT:
75x5 ->
35x10 ->
65x5 ->
30x10 ->
50x5 ->
20x15 ->
50x5 ->
15x10 ->
50x5 ->
10x10

RIGHT:
75x5 ->
35x10 ->
65x5 ->
30x10 ->
50x5 ->
20x15 ->
50x5 ->
15x10 ->
50x4 ->
10x10


*These dumbell sets were the hardest thing I've done in awhile.  My form was not very good on the last couple sets, but the pump was amazing.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 8, 2008)

75lb dumbbell curls!!!
Cool pics of the home gym.  Id never leave home if I had that at my house. Thats all you need man fuck a home theater and all that other garbage.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 8, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Cool pics of the home gym.  Id never leave home if I had that at my house. Thats all you need man fuck a home theater and all that other garbage.



got that shit right.


----------



## TROJANNATION (Mar 8, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> 75lb dumbbell curls!!!
> Cool pics of the home gym.  Id never leave home if I had that at my house. Thats all you need man fuck a home theater and all that other garbage.





nadirmg said:


> got that shit right.



Thanks guys, I just bought a trap bar too, so I'm looking forward to using that


----------



## TROJANNATION (Mar 8, 2008)

*Saturday, March 8th: Calves​**SUPERSET: LEG PRESS CALVES + DONKEY CALF RAISE*
180x20 + 126x20
270x20 + 176x20
360x20 + 226x20

*LEG PRESS CALVES*
450x12
540x10
630x8
540x12
540x12
540x10

*DONKEY CALF RAISES*
216x15
306x12
376x10
396x10
406x10
306x18

*ONE LEG CALVES ON LEG PRESS* WEIGHT/REPS PER LEG
270x12
*The following sets were done consecutively, right leg followed by left, then on to right again etc...*
180x35 each leg
180x30 each leg
180x25 each leg
180x20 each leg
180x15 each leg
180x10 each leg
180x5 each leg
This giant set was immediately followed by a set of 180x15 with both legs.

I also went skiing for about 4 hours this morning.  I decided to skip my back workout because I want to give my shoulders another day of rest.


----------



## TROJANNATION (Mar 10, 2008)

*Monday, March 10th: Calves, Arms, and Abs*​*HIGH CABLE CURL*
100x12
120x12
140x10

*PREACHER CURL -EZ BAR*
65x15
65x15
65x15

*SUPERSET: ROPE HAMMER CURL + ROPE PRESSDOWN*
120x10 + 120x10
120x10 + 140x10
120x10 + 160x10

*SUPERSET: OVERHEAD CABLE CURL + CABLE KICKBACK* WEIGHTS/REPS PER ARM
40x10 + 40x10
40x10 + 40x10
40x10 + 40x10

*SEATED CALF RAISE*
126x21
216x16
306x15
376x15
446x10
446x10
446x10
306x20
306x20

*ONE LEG CALVES ON LEG PRESS* WEIGHT/REPS PER LEG
270x12
*The following sets were done consecutively, right leg followed by left, then on to right again etc...*
180x30 each leg
180x25 each leg
180x20 each leg
180x20 each leg
180x15 each leg
180x15 each leg
180x10 each leg
180x10 each leg
180x10 each leg
180x10 each leg
180x10 each leg
180x10 each leg
180x10 each leg
180x10 each leg
180x10 each leg
180x10 each leg
This giant set was immediately followed by a set of 180x15 with both legs.

*GIANT SET* ALL EXERCISES DONE CONSECUTIVELY
Jump Rope - 100 skips
Heavy Bag - 3 minutes
Reverse Crunch - 25
Crunch - 25
Oblique Crunch - 25 each side

_60 second rest_

Jump Rope - 100 skips
Heavy Bag - 3 minutes
Reverse Crunch - 25
Crunch - 25
Oblique Crunch - 25 each side

No workout yesterday because I was up skiing all day, and when I got back to town I was exhausted


----------



## TROJANNATION (Mar 11, 2008)

*Tuesday, March 11th: Quads​**SUPERSET: LEG EXTENSION + FRONT SQUAT (PARALLEL)*
50x10 + 135x10
75x10 + 135x10
100x10 + 135x10
125x10 + 135x10
I could tell right away that this workout was going to be a long one.  My legs felt dead on the first set of front squats, probably from skiing all day Sunday.

*HACK SQUATS* BELOW PARALLEL
180x10
270x10
360x10
380x10
400x10
420x10
440x10
450x10
I was able to get one more rep than last week with 440 and I didn't even try 450 last time.  However, I had to rest about two minutes between sets today as opposed to last week's 60 second rest periods.

*LEG PRESS* PARALLEL or BELOW
450x10
540x10
630x10
720x10
720x10

*LEG EXTENSIONS - SINGLE LEG* WEIGHT/REPS PER LEG
100x10
100x10
100x10


----------



## the other half (Mar 12, 2008)

thats the beauty of being the owner of the gym. you can take as long as you want or need between sets and no one can say a dam thing. i would be taking alot longer than that. keep the intensity up.


----------



## TROJANNATION (Mar 12, 2008)

*Wednesday, March 12th: Chest, Back, and Calves​**SUPERSET: CABLE CROSSOVERS + T-BAR ROWS* CROSSOVER WEIGHT PER SIDE
50x10 + 2 plates x10
60x10 + 3 plates x10
70x10 + 4 plates x10
80x10 + 5 plates x10

*SUPERSET: BENCH + STRAIGHT ARM PULL DOWN*
135x25 + 100x10
135x25 + 120x10
135x6 + 140x10
I felt a sharp pain in my shoulder, so I stopped on bench.

*DONKEY CALF RAISE*
126x20
216x20
266x15
316x15
316x15
316x15
216x30
216x30
216x33

*It wasn't a very good workout today, mostly because my shoulder is still bothering me.  Calves felt good though.


----------



## TROJANNATION (Mar 13, 2008)

*Thursday, March 13th: Calves, Arms, and Traps​**SEATED CALF RAISE*
126x20
216x15
306x15
306x15
306x16
306x15
306x18

*HIGH CABLE CURL*
100x10
110x15
120x15
130x12
140x10
150x8

*SUPERSET: ROPE HAMMER CURL + CABLE PRESSDOWN*
110x10 + 130x10
100x10 + 140x10
100x10 + 150x10

*DUMBELL PREACHER CURL* WEIGHT PER DUMBELL
30x10
30x10
30x12

*TRAP BAR SHRUGS*
135x10
225x10
315x10
I stopped at three sets because they were bothering my shoulder

*DRAG CURLS*
76x10
86x10
96x10

*GIANT SET* ALL EXERCISES DONE CONSECUTIVELY
Heavy Bag - 3 minutes
Jump Rope - 100 skips
Reverse Crunch - 20
Crunch - 20 
Oblique Crunch - 20 each side
Jump Rope - 100 skips


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh shit trojan got a trap bao!!


----------



## TROJANNATION (Mar 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, March 19th: Cardio​**Stationary Bike*
Level 5 - 3 minutes
Level 8 - 8 minutes
Level 10 - 2 minutes
Level 12 - 2 minutes
Level 10 - 2 minutes
Level 8 - 3 minutes
Level 10 - 2 minutes
Level 8 - 2 minutes
*Level 14 - 2 minutes*
Level 8 - 2 minutes
Level 5 - 2 minutes

*Total Time: 30 minutes
Distance: 7.68 miles
Calories: 333.8*


----------



## the other half (Mar 19, 2008)

how did your lungs like that?

i just did a spinning class on sunday with katt, i was sweating like a fat man chasing the ice cream truck after that.


----------



## TROJANNATION (Mar 19, 2008)

the other half said:


> how did your lungs like that?
> 
> i just did a spinning class on sunday with katt, i was sweating like a fat man chasing the ice cream truck after that.



Lungs were fine, but I was sweating like a champ.  The bike is in my bedroom as is the fireplace, and it was about 90 degrees in there this morning.


----------



## TROJANNATION (Mar 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, March 19th: Biceps & Calves​**HIGH CABLE CURL*
100x12
110x10
120x10

*CABLE PREACHER CURL*
50x10
60x10
70x10

*FACE DOWN LYING CABLE CURL* 
_These were done lying face down at a low cable attachment, bringing the bar behind my head_
50x10
60x10
70x10

*SEATED CALF RAISE* 10 second reps
126x15
216x15
216x15
216x15
216x15
216x15

*ONE LEG CALVES ON LEG PRESS* WEIGHT/REPS PER LEG
*Sets were done consecutively, right leg followed by left, then on to right again etc...*
180x25 each leg
180x20 each leg
180x20 each leg
180x15 each leg
180x15 each leg
180x10 each leg
180x10 each leg
180x10 each leg
180x10 each leg
180x10 each leg


----------



## TROJANNATION (Mar 20, 2008)

*Thursday, March 20th: Cardio​**STATIONARY BIKE*
Level 5 - 5 minutes
Level 10 - 1 minute
Level 12 - 1 minute
Level 10 - 2 minutes
*Level 14 - 1 minute*
Level 8 - 1 minute
Level 10 - 1 minute
Level 12 - 2 minutes
Level 10 - 1 minute
*Level 14 - 2 minutes*
Level 10 - 2 minutes
Level 8 - 1 minute
Level 10 - 1 minute
Level 12 - 2 minutes
Level 10 - 2 minutes
Level 8 - 1 minute
Level 5 - 4 minutes

*Total Time: 30 minutes
Distance: 7.65 miles
Calories: 329.6*


----------



## TROJANNATION (Mar 21, 2008)

*Friday, March 21st: Back, Calves, and Cardio​**WIDE GRIP PULL DOWN*
160x10
160x10
160x10
These were tough on the shoulder, so I stayed very light and did very slow reps, focusing on the contraction in my lats.

*SMITH MACHINE BENT OVER ROW*
216x10
236x10
256x11

*WIDE GRIP CABLE ROW*
200x15
250x12
250x12

*STRAIGHT ARM PULL DOWN*
140x10
150x10
160x10

*SUPERSET: TRAP BAR DEADLIFTS + SHRUGS*
225x15 + 225x15
225x15 + 225x15

*HACK SQUAT MACHINE CALVES* DONE FACING THE MACHINE
180x20
270x20
360x20
450x18
450x15 -> 270x44

*JUMP ROPE*
100 skips
These were done immediately following drop set for calves

*STATIONARY BIKE*
Level 6 - 10 minutes
Level 8 - 10 minutes
Level 10 - 5 minutes
Level 8 - 5 minutes
Level 10 - 5 minutes
Level 8 - 5 minutes
Level 6 - 5 minutes

*Total Time: 45 minutes
Distance: 11.84 miles
Calories: 454.8*


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2008)

Good lookin w/o's in here BRother Trojan!!!


----------



## TROJANNATION (Mar 23, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin w/o's in here BRother Trojan!!!



Thanks


----------



## TROJANNATION (Mar 23, 2008)

*Sunday, March 23rd: LEGS​**LEG EXTENSIONS*
50x10
75x10
100x10
125x10

*HACK SQUAT - ALL THE WAY DOWN*
180x10
360x10
360x10
360x12
I should have gone up in weight more gradually and only added 1 plate to each side at a time like I usually do.  I put knee wraps on for the final set because they were pretty sore.

*NARROW STANCE SQUAT - PARALLEL*
225x10
225x10
225x10

*SUPERSET: LYING LEG CURL + STANDING CALF RAISE*
100x10 + 216x15
100x10 + 216x15
100x10 + 216x15

*SUPERSET: LEG PRESS (ALL THE WAY DOWN) + STANDING CALF RAISE*
360x10 + 216x15
410x10 + 216x15
410x10 + 216x15

*ROMANIAN DEADLIFT*
155x10
155x10
155x10

*I also went skiing this morning


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 24, 2008)

Solid BRother Trojan, VERY Solid w/o!!!


----------



## TROJANNATION (Mar 26, 2008)

*Wednesday, March 26th: Biceps*​*INCLINE DUMBELL CURLS* WEIGHT PER DUMBELL
20x10
30x10
40x10

*HIGH CABLE CURL*
80x10
90x10
100x10
I did these on a 30 degree incline bench and brought the handle behind my head on each rep.

*TRI-SET: HAMMER CURL + EZ BAR CURL + CONCENTRATION CURL* 
55*x10 + 65x10 + 25*x10
55*x10 + 65x10 + 25*x10
*Weight per dumbell
Hammer curls were done both arms simultaneously. Concentration curls set #1 left arm was done first, set #2 right arm was done first.

*Light workout as far as volume and weight today, but the pump was amazing.  I made every rep count and my bi's are thrashed and pumped to the point that my sleeves hurt they are so tight.


----------



## TROJANNATION (Mar 30, 2008)

*Friday, March 28th: Calves & Biceps​**SUPERSET: SEATED CALF RAISE + REVERSE HACK SQUAT MACHINE CALVES*
126x15 + 180x15
196x15 + 270x15
216x15 + 320x15

*HAMMER CURL* WEIGHT PER DUMBELL
55x10
60x10
65x9

*HIGH CABLE CURL*
80x15
90x12
100x12
Done on an incline, bringing the handle behind my head on each rep

*EZ BAR CURL*
85x10
95x10
105x9
These were done with the outside grip while using the arm blaster

*I had planned on going skiing today, but both kids are sick and I'm beginning to catch it as well.  I took some Tylenol Cold Nighttime prior to working out, and it was kicking my ass about half way into the workout and I'm having a hell of a time staying awake.


----------



## TROJANNATION (Mar 30, 2008)

*Saturday, March 29th: LEGS*​*LEG EXTENSION*
50x15
75x12
100x10
125x10

*LEG PRESS* ALL THE WAY DOWN
270x10
360x10
410x10
430x10
450x10

*HACK SQUAT* ALL THE WAY DOWN
270x10 
270x10
270x10
Today I went with my feet as low as I could get them on the platform.

*SUPERSET: LEG CURL + LEG PRESS CALVES*
100x10 + 270x15
100x10 + 270x20
100x10 + 270x30

*I feel like shit today, and I didn't have much energy for the workout.


----------



## the other half (Apr 4, 2008)

hope your feeling better.


----------



## TROJANNATION (Apr 5, 2008)

I've been gone for training all week and didn't get to work out while I was there, and that's why I haven't been updating....

*Saturday, April 5th: Chest & Calves​**BENCH*
45x10
95x10
135x10
185x10
The warmup sets weren't a problem, but I really felt the 185 set in my collarbone 

*LOW CABLE CROSSOVER* WEIGHT PER SIDE
60x12
60x12
65x12
65x12
65x8*
These pretty much finished my collarbone... I thought I was ready to hit chest again, but I guess not 

*HACK SQUAT MACHINE CALVES*
180x15
270x15
360x20
360x20
360x20

My collarbone is killing me right now


----------



## the other half (Apr 7, 2008)

i imagine that your training is just about as tough as your workouts anyways.

what did you do to your collarbone?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 7, 2008)

Solid w/o's Brother Trojan, what did you do to your collar bone???


----------



## TROJANNATION (Apr 18, 2008)

the other half said:


> i imagine that your training is just about as tough as your workouts anyways.
> 
> what did you do to your collarbone?





Archangel said:


> Solid w/o's Brother Trojan, what did you do to your collar bone???



Somehow I broke it bringing someone down in the sled up at the ski hill


----------



## TROJANNATION (Apr 18, 2008)

*Friday, April 18th: Back & Biceps​**PULL UPS*
Bodyweight x10
Bodyweight x12

*SMITH MACHINE BENT OVER ROW*
226x8
246x8
266x8

*WIDE GRIP CABLE ROW*
280x10
280x10
280x13

*T-BAR ROW* _WEIGHT NOT INCLUDING BAR_
135x10
180x10
225x10

*STRAIGHT ARM PULL DOWN*
120x12
130x12
140x10

*DEADLIFT*
225x10
315x10

*BARBELL CURL*
135x8
135x8

*HIGH CABLE CURL* _Done on an incline, bringing the bar behind my head_
80x15
100x12
120x10
110x10
90x12
70x15
First three sets done with inside grip, last three were done with the outside grip

*CONCENTRATION CURL*
20x20 each
20x20 each

_Good workout today.  My schedule is finally back to normal and I have time to work out again.  _


----------



## TROJANNATION (Apr 18, 2008)

I've been working out on and off since my last update, but I hadn't done anything really worth posting.  I did get a bunch of new weights last weekend, and now I have 42 45lb plates.







I've been working on getting them cleaned up and repainted, and finished up the last one today.  Here's what they look like now compaired to how they were...


----------



## TROJANNATION (Apr 20, 2008)

*Saturday, April 19th: Legs​**STATIONARY BIKE*
7.5 minutes - Level 6
_2.1 miles, 70 calories_

*LEG EXTENSION*
50x12
85x12
120x12

*HACK SQUAT - ATG*
140x10
160x10
180x10
Feet as low as possible on platform, narrow stance

*HACK SQUAT - PARALLEL*
270x10
270x10
270x10
Feet in middle of platform, shoulder width stance

*LEG PRESS - ATG*
270x10
360x10
450x10

*SUPERSET: LYING LEG CURL + DONKEY CALF RAISE*
85x12 + 126x15
95x12 + 216x15
105x12 + 236x15
115x10 + 256x15


----------



## TROJANNATION (Apr 20, 2008)

*Sunday, April 20th: Chest*​*BENCH*
45x20
95x12
135x10
185x15
185x15

*SUPERSET: INCLINE FLYE + DUMBELL PRESS* WEIGHT PER DUMBELL
50x10 + 50x15
50x10 + 50x20

*LOW CABLE CROSSOVER* WEIGHT PER SIDE
60x10
60x10
60x10

_I'm slowly getting back into chest training.  Everything felt pretty good today, but I didn't want to push it yet._


----------



## the other half (Apr 25, 2008)

well know that the weight are painted, the will be easy to lift right?
brutal workouts as usual.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2008)

Good lookin w/o's in here BRother Trojan!!!


----------



## TROJANNATION (Apr 26, 2008)

the other half said:


> well know that the weight are painted, the will be easy to lift right?
> brutal workouts as usual.





Archangel said:


> Good lookin w/o's in here BRother Trojan!!!



Thanks guys.  Between being very sick and the broken collarbone I was set back quite a bit in my workouts, but I'm slowly getting back up to strength.


----------



## TROJANNATION (Apr 26, 2008)

*Friday, April 25th: Cardio​**STAIRMASTER*
Level 5 - 1 minute
Level 8 - 2 minutes
Level 10 - 2 minutes
Level 12 - 1 minute
Level 10 - 1 minute
Level 14 - 1 minute
Level 10 - 1 minute
Level 14 - 1 minute
Level 10 - 1 minute
Level 14 - 1 minute
Level 10 - 1 minute
*Level 16 - 1 minute*
Level 10 - 1 minute
*Level 16 - 1 minute*
Level 10 - 1 minute
*Level 16 - 1 minute*
Level 10 - 1 minute
*Level 18 - 1 minute*
Level 8 - 1 minute
*Level 16 - 1 minute*
Level 10 - 1 minute
*Level 18 - 1 minute*
Level 8 - 1 minute
Level 12 - 1 minute
Level 10 - 1 minute
*Level 16 - 1 minute*
Level 10 - 1 minute
Level 14 - 1 minute
Level 10 - 2 minutes
Level 12 - 2 minutes
Level 8 - 1 minute
*Level 18 - 1 minute*
Level 8 - 3 minutes
Level 5 - 3 minutes

Total Time: 42 minutes
Calories Burned: 476
Distance: 3208 steps


----------



## TROJANNATION (Apr 26, 2008)

*Saturday, April 26th: Abs & Calves*​*ABS GIANT SET*
Jump Rope: 100 skips
Hanging Leg Raise - 20
Reverse Crunch - 20
Crunches: 20
Oblique Crunches: 20 each way

Jump Rope: 100 skips
Hanging Leg Raise - 20
Reverse Crunch - 20
Crunches: 20
Oblique Crunches: 20 each way

Jump Rope: 100 skips
Hanging Leg Raise - 20
Reverse Crunch - 20
Crunches: 20
Oblique Crunches: 20 each way


*SEATED CALF RAISE*
126x15
196x15
246x15
246x15
246x15

*LEG PRESS CALVES* ONE LEG AT A TIME
180x30 each
180x30 each
180x30 each
180x30 each
180x30 each


----------



## TROJANNATION (Apr 26, 2008)

*Saturday, April 26th: Shoulders, Chest, and Biceps​**JUMP ROPE*
150 skips

*CABLE CROSS LATERALS* WEIGHT PER SIDE
20x10
20x10

*BENCH*
45x10
95x10
135x25
135x20
185x20
185x20

*CABLE CROSSOVER* WEIGHT PER SIDE
70x10
70x10
70x10

*OVERHEAD CABLE CURL*
100x10
110x10
120x10
130x10

*ALT. DUMBELL CURL* WEIGHT PER DUMBELL
50x12
50x12
50x12

*EZ BAR CURL*
85x10
85x10

*SHRUGS*
225x20
225x20


----------



## TROJANNATION (Apr 27, 2008)

*Sunday, April 27th: Quads*​*LEG EXTENSION*
35x20
70x15
105x12
140x10

*FRONT SQUAT* PARALLEL
135x12
185x10
235x8

*LEG PRESS* ATG
290x10
380x10
470x10
380x20


----------



## TROJANNATION (Apr 30, 2008)

*Monday, April 28​*


----------



## TROJANNATION (Apr 30, 2008)

*Wednesday, April 30th: Back & Biceps*​*WIDE GRIP PULL UPS*
Bodyweight x15
Bodyweight x15
Bodyweight x15

*BENT OVER BARBELL ROW*
185x10
225x10
245x10
255x9

*STRAIGHT ARM PULL DOWN*
120x15
120x15
120x15

*PREACHER CURL*
65x10
75x10
85x10

*INCLINE DUMBELL CURL* WEIGHT PER DUMBELL
45x10
45x10
45x9


----------



## TROJANNATION (May 3, 2008)

*Saturday, May 3rd: Delts & Chest​**CABLE CROSS LATERALS* WEIGHT PER SIDE
20x10
20x10
20x10
20x10

*FACE PULLS*
70x10
80x10
90x10
100x10

*BARBELL FRONT RAISE*
45x15
45x15

*BENCH*
135x10
185x3
195x3
195x3
195x3
195x3
195x3
195x3
195x3
_135x50_

*LOW CABLE CROSSOVER* WEIGHT PER SIDE
50x10
50x10
50x10


----------



## the other half (May 7, 2008)

how is the collar bone doing?

workouts are still kickin ass i see.


----------

